# Timer for Hop Schedule



## famous (9/10/14)

Hello all,
I have started to get bolder with my home brewing, by entering the world of partial mashing.
I found that I could prep everything in advance, but once I got to the hop schedule I was left worried about timing of the numerous additions I needed to make.
After a few brews, and some googling I found that there is no timer I could find that was specifically built for a hop schedule.
So, being a geek and a home brewer I decided to make one.




In the above screen grab, you can see a timer that has 40 minutes remaining. Two hops additions have already been added, and a third (the Cascade at 45mins) is showing an alarm that needs to be cleared. Then you can see there are still three more hop additions to go.
I've tried to make the view as simple, yet as informative as required. What's been, what's current and what's coming up.

The next image shows you how to enter the data (all in a single screen app to keep it simple).
Labels for hops can be what ever you want, as it is simply free text. i.e the name, quantity (if that helps you tip the right one in).
The boil time is defined by the first entry, then each following hop addition simply defines the duration it should be boiled for. Flameout additions are time = 0.


Reminder alarms are visual and audio.
I built this for IOS devices, and currently have it running on an ipad.
Now I'm looking for a IPA recipe with a busy hop addition schedule so I can enjoy bittering with confidence.


----------



## gap (9/10/14)

Some people would boil for 15 to 30 minutes before adding any hops.
So do you start this timer at your first hop addition?


----------



## Forever Wort (9/10/14)

Looks cool, but it may be a little over the top for some of us ...


----------



## SmallFry (9/10/14)

I like it,and would use it. I just don't have iOS in the brewery. Android phone.


----------



## famous (9/10/14)

gap said:


> Some people would boil for 15 to 30 minutes before adding any hops.
> So do you start this timer at your first hop addition?


You dont have to add hops at the start of the boil. You could name your first entry "Boil Start" and then the next entry could be your first hop. It's all free form text so entries can be what ever you want.


----------



## famous (9/10/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Looks cool, but it may be a little over the top for some of us ...


Thanks for your input.
The reason I made it was because I felt under pressure at boil time to quickly work out times off the clock and write them all down and then sit there clock watching. This way I can prepare in advance and just hit start when ready. I figure for more experienced brewers they will already have a system in place, and be much more relaxed.
Also, I do like brewing with larger hop schedules. That might also be a novice thing


----------



## famous (9/10/14)

SmallFry said:


> I like it,and would use it. I just don't have iOS in the brewery. Android phone.


Thanks SmallFry.
I've developed for android in the past too, so depending on popularity of the IOS release an android version isn't out of the question. However I want to see the levels of interest first.


----------



## nala (9/10/14)

I admire people who can apply themselves and achieve their goals, however, Brewmate free software has all you would require built into the programme.
well done.


----------



## HBHB (9/10/14)

famous said:


> Now I'm looking for a IPA recipe with a busy hop addition schedule so I can enjoy bittering with confidence.


120 Minute IPA. Can't get any busier than that h34r: , though you just go around in circles from hop table, to kettle to glass of beer for 2 hours, get dizzy and fall down.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## mosto (9/10/14)

nala said:


> I admire people who can apply themselves and achieve their goals, however, Brewmate free software has all you would require built into the programme.
> well done.


Except it's not on iOS. My one wish is for BrewMate to be available as an iPhone app.

Back to the OP, looks good. I wouldn't personally use it as I've simplified most of my recipes to a 60 min addition and cube addition, maybe a flameout addition. If I have a recipe that calls for additions mid boil, I prepare them in advance and set multiple alarms on the built-in timer app on my phone. I'm sure there are brewers out there that would use it though. Good luck with it.


----------



## QldKev (9/10/14)

HBHB said:


> 120 Minute IPA. Can't get any busier than that h34r: , though you just go around in circles from hop table, to kettle to glass of beer for 2 hours, get dizzy and fall down.
> 
> :icon_drool2:


then get back up and add more hops


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/10/14)

just as an addition, no pun intended.....

flameout should be on a timer as well for a hopstand of those hops and add a Whirlpool addition that is post flameout and also on a timer. both of these are - 0mins on the timer design


----------



## famous (9/10/14)

Pratty1 said:


> just as an addition, no pun intended.....
> 
> flameout should be on a timer as well for a hopstand of those hops and add a Whirlpool addition that is post flameout and also on a timer. both of these are - 0mins on the timer design


Can you explain that a bit more for me please and I might be able to add it.
Are you meaning events after flameout, such as a steep?


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/10/14)

Yes steeping or whirlpooling. Some Brewers haven't finished adding hops just because the heat is off. Multi whirlpool additions while the heat drops can be done to achieve different layers of oil extraction.


----------



## Flash_DG (9/10/14)

SmallFry said:


> I like it,and would use it. I just don't have iOS in the brewery. Android phone.


Brew timer on Android is a great app I use and it's free


----------



## Spiesy (10/10/14)

Is this something you're going to sell on the App Store or just hook people up with for free?

Looks good, mate. 

Although I do agree that post flame out additions would be nice.


----------



## famous (11/10/14)

Spiesy said:


> Is this something you're going to sell on the App Store or just hook people up with for free?
> 
> Looks good, mate.
> 
> Although I do agree that post flame out additions would be nice.


I'm going to try and release it on the app store. Needs to get past the review stage first.


----------



## Cervantes (12/10/14)

I downloaded three brew timers from the app store and none really did what I wanted.

Two didn't offer a metric option
One only catered for a 60 minute maximum boil
One had metric and a 90 minute boil option, but the recipes couldn't be edited or deleted once entered.

I think there is definitely a market for this sort of timer as long as it works well.

At the moment I'm using the Beersmith Mobile Timer, but really wanted something just for the boil as the BM takes care of the mash steps.

On a constructive criticism note I personally found the graphics on this a bit over the top and confusing.


----------



## wobbly (12/10/14)

Cevanties

Brew Timer seems to do all the things you mention

Boil times as long as you want with a max of 7 days!!!!
Boil/Hop Schedule can be saved, loaded, edited and/or deleted as you like.
The events field allows you to enter numerals and Alpha eg. "Cascade 30g, 20 mins"
Events field not limited to Hops, basically enter what ever you want eg. Yeast nutrient, immersion chiller and time etc.
As well as hop boil times you can also enter Steeping or Whirlepool times to take place during or at the end of the boil
There is a field to set for timer to sound "x" seconds before event with 1 minute being the default
And I'm sure it does many more things that I haven't found out about as yet
So far it does every thing during the boil phase that I was looking for to compliment the BM mash capability

When I down loaded it from Google to an android phone I'm sure there was an option to down load it onto an iPhone as well

Wobbly


----------



## thylacine (12/10/14)

famous said:


> Hello all,
> I have started to get bolder with my home brewing, by entering the world of partial mashing.
> I found that I could prep everything in advance, but once I got to the hop schedule I was left worried about timing of the numerous additions I needed to make.
> After a few brews, and some googling I found that there is no timer I could find that was specifically built for a hop schedule.
> ...


Hobbies can be fun to 'over develop' but after 200 batches my processes have increasingly become more simpler, as opposed to pursuing 'rocket science' delusions. e.g. now there is not any software, no BJCP emulation, no efficiency percentage pursuits (or the like), no OG/FG readings (oh my God!), BUT an evolution of gradual recipe changes designed to satisfy MY sensors. I found this much easier to develop once I went all grain. Good onya tho, apps are grabbed by many...

Cheers


----------



## Cervantes (12/10/14)

wobbly said:


> Cervantes
> 
> Brew Timer seems to do all the things you mention
> 
> ...


Wobbly,

The iPhone version is not quite as fully featured (Or I haven't found the features yet) but yes it definitely the best of the bunch and now resides on the iPad.

Thanks for that.


----------



## pk.sax (12/10/14)

Lab timer on the iPhone used to handle all I needed timer wise.

Have found wort on android and so far like it.


----------



## barls (12/10/14)

i use this
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brewtimer/id413613054?mt=8


----------



## famous (25/10/14)

The app is up on the itunes store.
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=927858031&mt=8

I hope people find it useful.


----------

